# Balcony deep clean - today or tomorrow



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all, I am having some new outdoor furniture delivered tomorrow and need to get my apartment balcony deep cleaned (located in JLT). I have rang around but of course its too late notice and most are fully booked. Anyone one know of any companies/one man bands that would be able to pop round and do the job at this late notice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Could always try the British Window cleaners one thread down


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Or a bucket of water, sponge andmop just like you would do if it were a balcony in your home country ?

I know its an alien concept for Dubai (I cleaned my camping gear on the balcony and the maid cleared up the mess) but its good to remember what its like for the other 99%


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

It's a balcony, not your face.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Or a bucket of water, sponge andmop just like you would do if it were a balcony in your home country ?


Now you're just talking crazy!


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

XDoodle****** said:


> Now you're just talking crazy!


You could have cleaned it yourself instead of being on your laptop wasting time and ours on some forum


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

All sorted for 120dhs. Reason I didn't do it myself is because I have glass railings and didn't fancy dangling over the edge 36 floors up... Dubai problems!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

UKSingDubai said:


> You could have cleaned it yourself instead of being on your laptop wasting time and ours on some forum


I'm not the OP, but not like I would do this myself either! I believe it is my duty to keep these people employed, if we start doing these things ourselves back they go to Bangladesh!


----------

